# Libre sensor and bleeding



## Alistina (Nov 29, 2021)

Hi there
Has anyone ever had an issue with bleeding through their sensor? I’ve had the Libre now for almost 10 months so I guess I must have used about 20 sensors and never experienced this. Tonight I applied my sensor as usual and the amount of blood that came out of the top shocked me - it was running down my arm! I could also see it all under my sensor. Of course I panicked that something had gone wrong e.g. feeder needle had gone in or something so I pulled it off. Needless to say it wasn’t the case but my arm is very sore and I now have a wasted sensor. Is it worth seeing if Libre will replace it? The blood underneath could have affected the stickiness so I don’t think it would have stayed on for long anyway.  Just seemed very strange! TIA


----------



## Kaylz (Nov 29, 2021)

It just one of those things that happens occasionally, I've had it only a couple of times in almost 3 years if use, you'll have just hit a capillary, the saying is bleeders make the best readers, my bleeders have still lasted the fortnight but if it was hurting you too much then you couldn't put up with it for the fortnight, definitely worth a call to Abbott xx


----------



## trophywench (Nov 29, 2021)

My current one did that but has been more or less accurate since Day 3.  Wasn't until husband said there was dried blood on my arm I even knew (so wiped it off arm and sensor with a damp flannel) and still stuck like excrement to a blanket though due to expire in 9 hours time.  Been over 12 months and the first one like that though I have had one which was agony as soon as it was applied - so that got ripped out PDQ - and Abbot did replace that one, so it is worth a try!


----------



## JJay (Nov 29, 2021)

Kaylz said:


> the saying is bleeders make the best readers


I’d agree with that! It’s only happened to me once but that fortnight I had the most accurate readings ever.


----------



## nonethewiser (Dec 1, 2021)

Robert459 said:


> Abbott have no choice but to replace it unless it fails in the last 24 hours.  They actually told us this when we had a sensor fail within 2 days of ending and we said that we didn't need a replacement.  It seems to be part of the "medical device" licence that they have



Worth knowing, avoid saying it has less than 24 hours & say it has more.

Been using libre for 4 years, in that time just had 1 blender, sure it read fine although bled like hell after removal.


----------

